
Israeli startup Everything.me shuts down, despite raising $35M in funding - robinwauters
http://tech.eu/brief/israeli-startup-everythingme-shuts-down/
======
buildops
Unfortunately this is a problem with Israeli companies that look for quick
exits and don't really invest in businesses (sales/marketing/business &
marketing strategy)

